# Blue lobster/ crayfish



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

i know this isnt really a FISH keeping question but its the best section for this.

how can u tell apart a blue lobster from a crayfish?

i jst got bak frm my local fish shop and they got a crayfish/lobster in one of their tanks. i asked which it was, and they said either a crayfish (possibly signal, i didnt reli hear wat he said but sounded summin like that) or a blue lobster, but hadnt reli got it from a very reliable source and wasnt sure.

has anyone kept either? and if so could i have some info on habitat, feeding etc.

thanks


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I think they're the same thing? Always wanted one


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

TropicalFish4u.co.uk Blue Lobster


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

awfull, bloody fast things, they will eat your catfish and slowmovers.

not worth it!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Why I never got one.


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

i know they will attack small, slow and bottom dwelling fish, but are there any species of fish that are 'compatable'?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

when I had fish I had two Blue Lobsters, the crayfish dont have claws and lobsters do, I had Plecos, Anglefish, Tetra, and Tiger Barbs in the same tank as the Lobster, the only fish that they ever got were a pair of Black and White knife fish that I had only just bought, bloody things took all of 10 minutes to nail both of them.
really interesting things though, I can home once to find one of them had climbed the air tube and was on the living room floor, plopped it back in the tank and away it went none the worse for its little excursion.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Aug 4, 2006)

they are great to watch but will totally wreck ur tank...
ours was planted beautifully untill we got two of these and they trashed it well and truelly...ate all the plants and quite a few fish!!!


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

im well interested. sounds a bit of hard work  i got a spare tank kickin about. its about 2' long 1' depth and height, do u think that would be alright for one of them?


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

markhill said:


> the crayfish dont have claws and lobsters do.


thanks by the way, ill go in again and have a look.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

they sound like an interesting pet to keep lol


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

signal crayfish are horrible imo, some were dumped in waterways a few years agon and have infested all of them, destroying our native fish species


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

does anyone who keeps them have a photo of the set up they can post?


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

good lord the previous page mentioned lobsters. Crayfish do have claws. The genus is something along the lines of Carex-something and the Species is Quard..something, ive had too much booze to recal or google lol, ali help us out whats it's latin name ? lol


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

god theres loads, ie cherax tenuimanus or cherax quadricarinatus are a couple i remember but there are loads of other blue crayfish with diff latin names


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

quadricarinatus, thats the fella


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

my pies going down really nice


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

bet you didnt think i would no the latin name lol,


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

u googled that lol


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

i was still impressed tho


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

i think its the size lol, got a crayfish from the petshop, he lives on his own, hes now around 10" it turns out that its a blue lobster, he will eat anything lol


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Crayfish and Lobsters are pretty much the same thing, generally people refer to the ones in the sea as lobsters, the ones in fresh water cayfish, but that's really the only differance.
They make a fantastic pet in a tank on thier own, great little characters.

I have kept the American (Signal/Red Clawed) Crayfish before (the non-native ones that have been introduced here, and yes I did take them from the 'wild' - once taken they cannot be re-released legally) and they were great fun! A filtered, non-heated tank with rocks and wood, they got quite tame.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

unless it's in a marine tank it's not a blue lobster. It's a crayfish.

An adult blue lobster will be 20-60CM long, far larger than a crayfish.

Mason


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

hit the nail on the head. Lobsters grow huge, and are saltwater creatures.
You also come aross "yabbies" from aussie every now and then..
If you want to keep them, keep em in a paludarium setup as they will willigly climb on land and stay there for a bit.
Food wise, the are scvangers, hunters and everything in between.
Bits of meat, dead fish, veg matter, and anything else it can catch and subdue.
Stuff like Tiger Barbs would work with them, they sleep near the surface, but they do preffer their own species tank.
Basically, if its small, its food. if it's large, its a predator!
Wait till u see the female fanning the eggs in her 'legs'!
They will dig under rock structures, making them topple in the night so be careful


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

its all rather confusing lol, how big do crayfish get then?


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

rarely exceed eight or ten intches, calws included..
Signets are more squat, with thicker claws mind.


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

well mines around [email protected] so lets hope he dunt grow nemore


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

josharmitage said:


> i think its the size lol, got a crayfish from the petshop, he lives on his own, hes now around 10" it turns out that its a blue lobster, he will eat anything lol


how big is his tank? like in inches, im useless with volumes. could u also post up a photo of the tank?

cheers


----------

